# So I Rap About ANTHRO CARTOONS



## BlackLynk (Jul 6, 2022)

Hey YOU, rapper there seeing this. You watch Go Dog Go? I know some of y'all watch Paw Patrol. Let's rap about anthro cartoons and shit and like make a million dollars because I have the sauce and know-how. I've landed crazy features and have been doing my own production for about a decade. LET'S RAP ABOUT SOME ANIMAL CARTOONS TOGETHER AND GO IN 50/50. No goofy shit like frfr, I make cartoon raps about Care Bears, The Lion Guard, Gummi Bears, my latest one was a Paw Patrol joint. I'M SO DEADASS if you fw cartoons and you have the sauce PLEASE HMU AND LET'S MAKE THIS PAPER 50/50

Pokemon feature

Jujutsu Kaisen feature (DO NOT HMU FOR ANIME SHIT, THIS WAS FOR BRO)

Paw Patrol joint


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 6, 2022)

timothy goes to school.

*go.*


----------



## BlackLynk (Jul 7, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> timothy goes to school.
> 
> *go.*


what about? we doin a Yoko rap? Frank and Frank rap? what's up?
I am the cartoon god


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jul 7, 2022)

BlackLynk said:


> what about? we doin a Yoko rap? Frank and Frank rap? what's up?
> I am the cartoon god


frank,frank and big frank.


----------

